# Bacon Question



## ksams1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, I was just wondering if its safe to take store bacon and smoke it for about an hour with my AMNPS and then vac seal it for frying tomorrow. Im just worried if the bacon is out that long it wont be safe to eat. Sorry if its a dumb question. Still a little new at this. Thanks for any help


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2013)

Sure you can go an hour without issue. Even Store Bacon has some Cure and Salt. You should post your location in your Profile, it would help with answers like this...If you live where the temp in the smoker will stay <40*F you can smoke it as long as you want. Right now in PA it's 20*F. Even with the AMNPS fired it stays cold in there. Would be like smokin' in the Refer...JJ


----------



## roller (Jan 26, 2013)

X2 and if you get a chance try making your own...


----------



## ksams1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey thanks for input. Im in Florida in an RV. Staying for the winter and bought an electric smoker for down here. The temps will be in mid 70's during the day but if i wait until dark they will drop off. Bought a propane smoke for home before we left for Florida and liked it so much bought the elec. one for the camper after we got here. Man am I having fun. Thanks again


----------

